# nightmare miscarriage



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Ladies

Just wanted to find out if anyone else has had a nightmare miscarriage like I have just had, Im feeling washed out, fed up and down about the loss an the prospect of starting all over again 
(graphic description alert) 
I was delighted to get a positive from DE FET overseas, and all was progressing as expected, when on Friday with no warning whoosh....nightmare bleeding, very heavy just spontaniously started at around 10am. By 2pm when I was scanned the pregnancy had ended and the embryo had gone, I was sent home, but continued to bleed an alarming amount, huge clots and so much liquid blood, at tea time I stood up and the wooden dining chair  I was sat at on was a pool of blood running off both sides onto the floor....naively, I thought this was normal, so I tried to carry on, but fainted on the bathroom floor.....I still didnt realise this wasnt normal for a miscarriage so took myself off to the shower and bed, although we did ring the hospital who said come in if its no better later or in the morning..... by 2am, I had lost so much blood I was slipping in and out of conciousness, and hubby rang 999, and off I went to A & E, my blood pressure was 79/48 and my Hb was 8.2...consulatnt said he estimated I lost 2 pints. Ive just come home after 3 days in hosp, and my blood is on the way up at 9.2, and Im feeling much better.
I am shocked at what happened, and no-one can explain why this happened in such an extreme way, I just wondered if anyone else had experience like this? I wondered if it had anything to do with the DE treatment 

Karen


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I bled very heavily when I miscarried but like you just muddled through as  firstly I thought thats what would happen and secondly I have always had very heavy periods anyway. I wouldnt go to hospital but a fortnight later when I was at my gp's to get some injections as we were going abroad for 3 months the nurse asked me why I hadnt been in to get my bloods done as there was a note on the screen asking them to ring me to go in from the hospital . I hadn't had a phone call so she did the bloods whilst I was there. The same afternoon  she rang me to go back as the lab had been in touch and said my Hb was 8 and said I should really have had a blood transfusion! It explained why I was feeling so low and lethargic!!!


----------

